# Interesting Antique Awl-type Multitool



## Bugnurd (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi,
Just returned from a round of yard saleing and came back with a bunch of great stuff. One interesting item is this multi tool awl handle that I found. I can't seem to find any info about it, maybe someone here has seen these before. The best part was when I got it home and was checking it out, there was some rattling inside, so I unscrew the brass and there are a bunch of different tools inside that you can switch out! I bet it's rare to find these with all the pieces. Anyway, the wood handle says "HENRY'S PAT.MAR,3,1874" and the brass is stamped "J.BRITTON&SON, STOUGHTON,MASS, SOLE M'F'R'S." Any info would be awesome. This is an exquisite tool in amazing condition! Here are some pics.


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

Never seen anything like that, but it sure is cool. I would use that thing all the time. Looks like a good apron tool. Great score.

What else did ya get?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Refered to as a Tool Handle. Several makers, they were once a reasonably common gent's toolkit piece. Very nice example you have. Often the handles were rosewood.


----------



## Bugnurd (Jan 16, 2014)

Sweet, thanks Smitty. That'll help my digging.

Oyster, I also picked up a Stanley #18 bevel gauge, a Greenlee 1/4" firmer chisel, a Buck Bros Burnisher, a cute little all-steel try square stamped J.Harrison (owner or maker?), a 10" Peck, Stow & Wilcox divider, and an old no-name 14" back saw. Believe it or not, the bevel, chisel, tool handle and dividers were only a quarter each!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

The handle on that backsaw is very distinct. Post that pic on the saw thread and you'll know who made it in short oder.


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

Cool. Great haul. I need a little try square like that.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

No markings on this one.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

http://www.datamp.org/patents/displayPatent.php?id=20071


----------



## Bugnurd (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks again for all the help. Mystery solved!


----------



## ac0rn (Jan 31, 2020)

Any idea on a date of manufacture? Stanley, New Britain, Conn.
Overall length is 6 inches. Thumb wings of the collett. This was part of Old Tom's Collection.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

What? Not Torx?

Really sweet.


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

Love it. What do you need? Trades?


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

Never saw one with holes for each of the individual tools before. Mine just has a hollow handle like a hand drill to hold the various tools. the other end has a three jaw chuck like a brace, and the tools are gripped in that. Nifty little tool to have around, as there are so many attachments you can get to quickly when you need them.
Don't know where my reprint of the Sears, Roebuck 1897 catalog is right now, but there is a listing for one of these in there. Yours seems to be one of the fancier, more up market models. Great find!!!!


----------



## drsurfrat (Aug 17, 2020)

Beautiful piece of history. There is a similar Stanley version(s), from Walter's book:


----------

